# Living in Mas Mestre, near Sitges



## harwo (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys, Just got back from Sitges area where we looked at schools and villas. Really liked a villa in Mas Mestre but concerned its not got a lot of amenities or a local park for kids to meet and play together.
The swimming pool, restaurant and park looks great but its only open 4 months of the year. It had a feel of out of season about it. We don't want to be in or on the edge of Sitges, we have looked at Vallpineda but a bit too built up for us.
We have an 18 month year old and 4 year old and would love to hear from anyone who knows anything about Mas Mestre or lives there. I know its a trade off between spending more time in the car versus more space and tranquility but some of the things missing are a concern.
Can you walk anywhere if you have a dog?
Does living out there restrict play dates?
Is there a local shop or restaurant?
What do you like or dislike?
Crime?
Any insider information would be greatly appreciated.
We spoke with our would be neighbour who was lovely but said the draw back with kids is the amount of driving you will have to do.
Sant Pere de Ribes has everything I know but its just a shame there is not anything on the doorstep.
Thanks in advance!
Chad


----------



## phanly (Aug 21, 2013)

You might have moved already - bit late in replying. Like you aptly said - it is a bit of give and take with Mas Mestre. We know a family that lives there and loves it, but hate the "commute" to Sitges or Sant Pere for stuff. Another family we know lived there and promptly left, getting sick of being "out in the sticks."

Your kids are young still, so maybe try it for a year and see? Our kids are older, and MM would never have worked as they enjoy being able to easily get to their mates houses  Don't know about playdates - personally would have no issue going up there for playdates. 

As for your dog and dog walking - very dog friendly all around this area. Loads of walks in MM and all around.


----------



## Natsz (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi, I have just seen your post and was wondering where you decided to move in the end. We are in the same predicament as plan to move to Sitges next May, with a newborn baby. I really like Sant Pere but we haven't found the right house there yet, but have seen a lovely one in Mas Mestre and you get so much more for the money. Even though it is a 5 minute drive between the two, I'm worried about feeling too isolated if surrounded by holiday villas that are empty through the winter. I think I would be driving to Sant Pere and Sitges every day for baby clubs and meeting other mums. Don't want to be in the position of buying somewhere and quickly wishing we had chosen Sant Pere where things could be walking distance. Thanks


----------



## Ariluz35 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello I just saw this thread and wondered if you guys have moved there as said and how you are getting on and where you live now. Myself my partner who is Spanish and my 4yr old r looking to move to Sitges in October time and we liked also Sant pere and Valpineda the most and are undecided as both have different things to offer though there are more amenities in sant pere. Is there any useful info you could share if you have now moved there thankful very much


----------

